# Repair Of A Tiger Tank 1944



## time (Nov 2, 2009)

hi,

realy nice Pixs from a tiger tank repair
behind the Russian Lines 1944


----------



## Reloader (Nov 2, 2009)

Great link mate, thanks. Lots of other interesting stuff there too, military and in general. I've bookmarked it.


----------



## Drone_pilot (Nov 3, 2009)

well done that man, a most excellent site.solthum


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 3, 2009)

Brilliant site, thanks mate


----------



## time (Nov 3, 2009)

thx all   patriot;


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 13, 2010)

that site was fairly new and as such changing all the time.

try this link and scroll through the pages.

http://www.v-like-vintage.net/en/discover_photos/War+Peace/


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Feb 18, 2010)

*Fantastic site!! KUDOS!!!!*


----------

